# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم اعادة ترتيب منتديات الجوال ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم اعادة ترتيب اقسام منتديات الجوال ..

حيث اصبح هناك قسمان فقط ..

*منتدى الجوال الحسيني* 
*لويفات و Mp3 الاسلامية والثيمات الحسينية فقط* 

سوف يكون تخصصه للنغمات الحسنية والثيمات الحسنية فقط ..

وسوف يمنع وضع الالعاب والبرامج والاخبار في القسم ..

و 

*منتدى المسجات* 
يختص بكل مسجات الجوال SMS و MMS

وبكذا راح يكون قسم الجوال مرتب الآن ..

ونرجوا من الجميع مراعاة عدم وضع الالعاب والبرنامج والاخبار في الاقسم .. 

مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .. أنت تتميز ..

كل المودة

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



عـ س ـاااك عالقووه خ ـيي ش ـبكة وَ ربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـااافيه ..


تـ ش ـكر على ج ـهوودك المبذووله في رقي الـ ش ـبكة ..


فكره ومـ ج ـهود ج ـداً مفيد ..


دائماً للأفـ ض ـل يارب ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

تشكري على تواجدك خيتي ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## looovely

* ســلاااااام,,* 
*يعطيك العافيه خيوووو..*
* وعساك ع القوة يارب,,* 
*يعني مابصير قسم للويفات أو قسم* 
* لمقاطع الموسيقى * 
*تسلم ع المجهود واكيد انت اخبر بصالح الشبكة*
* تح ــيــآآآآتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

فقط خيتي المقاطع الحسينيه ..

والويفات الحسينة ..

والثيمات الحسنية ..

بكذا بكون الاقسام ارتب ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم الله الف عافيه

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
*ربي ما يحرمنا منكم ولا من جهودكم في هاذا المنتدى*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكر  ايها القائد* 

*على كل تعديل لمصلحة الشبكة* 

*لتستمر القافلة بقيادتكم الرائعة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## واحد فاضي

بارك الله فيك أخويي 

جهود مباركة 


خالص التحيات 
فمان الكريم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،

جهود موفقة ورااائعة ،،



يعطيك العافية ياااارب



وإن شاء الله دائماً في تطور مستمري ورقي أكثر ،،


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى


دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*هيك آرتب وبوآجد بعد ،،*

*وهالأقسآم هم آكثر زيآرهـ نوعاً ما ،،*

*الفكره روعه ورتبت القسم وآآجد بعد ،،*

*تسلم خيي ع مجهودك الروعه ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عافيه وبآرك الله فيك ،*

*وإن شآء الله دوم التميز*

*دمت بود ،*

*تحيآتي*

*ملآمح*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطيكم الله الف عافيه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ،، تسلمي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
> *ربي ما يحرمنا منكم ولا من جهودكم في هاذا المنتدى*
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> 
> *دمت بخير*



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ،، تسلمي على مرورك ..

بوركتي .. 


كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *تشكر ايها القائد* 
> 
> *على كل تعديل لمصلحة الشبكة*  
> *لتستمر القافلة بقيادتكم الرائعة*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 تسلم عزيزي على مرورك الطيب ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بارك الله فيك أخويي 
> 
> جهود مباركة  
> 
> خالص التحيات 
> 
> فمان الكريم



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يبارك فيك ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،
> 
> جهود موفقة ورااائعة ،، 
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافية ياااارب 
> 
> 
> وإن شاء الله دائماً في تطور مستمري ورقي أكثر ،، 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،* 
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*  
> *هيك آرتب وبوآجد بعد ،،* 
> *وهالأقسآم هم آكثر زيآرهـ نوعاً ما ،،* 
> *الفكره روعه ورتبت القسم وآآجد بعد ،،* 
> *تسلم خيي ع مجهودك الروعه ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيك آلف عافيه وبآرك الله فيك ،* 
> *وإن شآء الله دوم التميز* 
> *دمت بود ،* 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام والرحمه
خيي شبوووك
جهوووود ممــــــــيزه ومباركه 
وكلمااات الشكر لاتفي 
حق جهووودك ،،،
ولانملك سوى الدعاءلك خيي 
ربي يوفقك ويسعد ايااامك 
دمت ودااام عطااائك بلاحدوووووود
موفق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

كل الشكر لدعائك الطيب ..

كل المودة

----------

